# puppies puppies puppies



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

As most of you know i'm looking for my next and last addition for a while. There are quite a few puppies available currently and some up and coming. I thought i'd post a few pics of a few from one breeder that isn't too terribly far.
These two SC males were born on valentines day.
















not sure of their size or the size of the parents but parents are cute. mom is especially pretty i think. 
Here is a pup from another litter. She is the only one and she's a female. I think she's lovely but i was looking for a male.  she is LC








she has same dad as the above boys.
I will probably be posting more pup pics soon from other breeders. There are alot of pups around right now!  My main requirements are shorter muzzle, lighter colored coat, still on fence about LC or SC but leaning toward LC, larger ears, larger eyes, no larger than 4-5 lbs adult size. 
Thoughts?


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Love the cream colored pup. Not super fond of the second one. As for head, muzzle, size, way too early to tell. Pics of their parents? Not sure how old the pups are in the pics, but they look quite young, and pretty big for such young pups.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those babies are cute! But.... I think ALL babies are cute. It's really hard to tell at a young age how they will turn out. They change SO MUCH! 

Any chance you would look at an older puppy. Maybe something 4-6 months old? You'd be much more likely to get the coat type/length and size and short muzzle you are looking for in an older puppy. Maybe you could snag a show puppy that's testicles didn't drop or whose bite went off. That would be ideal. And you'd know how it's going to turn out as far as size! I think a LOT of people get disappointed when they buy a baby and then it ends up 8 pounds.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Those babies are cute! But.... I think ALL babies are cute. It's really hard to tell at a young age how they will turn out. They change SO MUCH!
> 
> Any chance you would look at an older puppy. Maybe something 4-6 months old? You'd be much more likely to get the coat type/length and size and short muzzle you are looking for in an older puppy. Maybe you could snag a show puppy that's testicles didn't drop or whose bite went off. That would be ideal. And you'd know how it's going to turn out as far as size! I think a LOT of people get disappointed when they buy a baby and then it ends up 8 pounds.


I know they really do. I've been looking for quite a while and I'll tell you some of the pups sell a wk after their pic is put up. As far as an older pup, eh I really don't want one that old. Leila was 10 wks i think when i got her and i'd like to stick around that age. I really want to be the one teaching them at that crucial time, as well as enjoy the puppyhood, and since i'm getting a male possibly he is getting neutered as early as humanely possible. I don't want a marker  I emailed her and asked their current weights as well as parents.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

First pup looks about 8 to 10 oz. Second about 12 to 14 oz.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

what do you think of the lc female t?


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Honest answer? I don't like her coloring. Her muzzle already looks long. Hard to tell about the head, and ears at this point. And she's BIG!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oh yes def. be honest, not gonna make me feel bad girl. 
she was born on feb 4 , not sure when pic was taken.
Here is pics of the sire and dam of cream males








daddy








mommy
I think mom has the sweetest face


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Mom is a cutie, but has a longer muzzle. Not super long, but longer than I think you are wanting. She is also a good size Chi. 7 to 8 lbs. Dad is cute, but something odd about his look. Maybe it's his expression. He is pretty "big" too. Different build than Mom, but probably about 7 to 8 lbs. With that said, Mom & Dad look like sweethearts!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Her muzzle doesn't bother me. I'm not super anal about it really. I like short one but I don't think hers looks bad. And i know in pics everything on a chi looks bigger. I don't care for dad either, but he looks pretty small i thought and short legged. I think his noseholes look big hahaha  I love the way leila looks but i'd like a larger/more rounder head if that makes sense and def. larger ears. Hers are a bit small. Size is very important to me def. don't want bigger than 5 lbs. And of course budget is a factor. There are plenty out there that are great but out of my price range.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, Dad looks small. 7 to 8 lbs. is by far big. It's average size for a Chi these days. Much bigger than I'm used too, but still small. He does look "cobby." Just not a "tiny" cobby. Plus he has all that coat. :lol:

Lol @ big nose holes! Something about his look is def. off! But he's adorable just the same!

I'm gonna say if you are looking for no bigger than 5 lbs., keep looking. The cream pup is very cute, but until he ages, you won't be able to tell much about how he'll mature out.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the first cream pup best out of the 3. The LC girls coloring will change a LOT as she grows...I'm going to guess she'll be light in color (maybe same color as her "highlights"?). Mom is definitely sweet. Muzzle isn't *too* long...just wouldn't want it any longer. Dad is handsome but I agree he has big nostrils. LOL May be his expression as well but I like his body structure...small, short & compact. He maybe a bit over weight but it could be his LC too. hehe Weight guessing is so silly unless you see them in person. But if you compare size of the puppy to the mum...she does not look like an overly large Chi what so ever. A nice in-standard size I'd say by the looks.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy hunting, Cheryl.. I must say I love seeing the puppy pics when folks are checking out new babies.. I really like the coat color on that first little boy, but then I have always wanted a white chi, but you just don't see them around here.. I know he is cream, not white.. but he's sure is a pretty color now. 

Guess Snow is the closest I'll ever get to a white one..lol and she's definitely cream with white spots. Yanno, when her litter was born, she was the largest pup at birth (and last one born). She stayed the largest for a while, then the other two starting passing her in weight. Today, at 15 months old, she is the smallest in frame size and weight.. just under 5 pounds. Her brother is about 6 pounds, and her sister is Miss Chubby 7-8 pounds. As Tracy said, there is just no way to predict which pup will be the smallest when they are very young.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I like the cream boy best as well, he does look like he may be smaller than the LC girl. I like the coloring on the LC girl but as mentioned it should change a lot, something odd about her face though? I love the sire to the litter and I noticed the big nostrils to LOL! If you find a reputable breeder (not saying this one isnt) but most of the time they will hold them back to see how they will look a little older and not always as old as 4 or 6 months. You could probably find one as early as 12 weeks and they do not usually let their pups go earlier than that so you could get a better idea of how the pup will look as an adult. Most of the time the conformation of a pup at 8 weeks (maybe older in Chis) will give you and idea of structure and conformation as an adult. I got Chibi at 4 months old and he will be 3 in June and he is still like a puppy and he has the best temperment. He is a small guy so I dont feel as though I lost the puppy experience with him  

Just be patient and you fill find your perfect baby


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> I like the first cream pup best out of the 3. The LC girls coloring will change a LOT as she grows...I'm going to guess she'll be light in color (maybe same color as her "highlights"?). Mom is definitely sweet. Muzzle isn't *too* long...just wouldn't want it any longer. Dad is handsome but I agree he has big nostrils. LOL May be his expression as well but I like his body structure...small, short & compact. He maybe a bit over weight but it could be his LC too. hehe Weight guessing is so silly unless you see them in person. But if you compare size of the puppy to the mum...she does not look like an overly large Chi what so ever. A nice in-standard size I'd say by the looks.


The first one is my fave as well. Or you could just ship mobie to me, he'd fit the bill perfectly. 


chideb said:


> Happy hunting, Cheryl.. I must say I love seeing the puppy pics when folks are checking out new babies.. I really like the coat color on that first little boy, but then I have always wanted a white chi, but you just don't see them around here.. I know he is cream, not white.. but he's sure is a pretty color now.
> 
> Guess Snow is the closest I'll ever get to a white one..lol and she's definitely cream with white spots. Yanno, when her litter was born, she was the largest pup at birth (and last one born). She stayed the largest for a while, then the other two starting passing her in weight. Today, at 15 months old, she is the smallest in frame size and weight.. just under 5 pounds. Her brother is about 6 pounds, and her sister is Miss Chubby 7-8 pounds. As Tracy said, there is just no way to predict which pup will be the smallest when they are very young.


Snow is an adorable girl  There was an all white male that looked really small on another site i've been stalking and he was sold within a couple days of seeing the pic.  I hate that! I'd love a white, cream or one with spots this time. 


Yoshismom said:


> I like the cream boy best as well, he does look like he may be smaller than the LC girl. I like the coloring on the LC girl but as mentioned it should change a lot, something odd about her face though? I love the sire to the litter and I noticed the big nostrils to LOL! If you find a reputable breeder (not saying this one isnt) but most of the time they will hold them back to see how they will look a little older and not always as old as 4 or 6 months. You could probably find one as early as 12 weeks and they do not usually let their pups go earlier than that so you could get a better idea of how the pup will look as an adult. Most of the time the conformation of a pup at 8 weeks (maybe older in Chis) will give you and idea of structure and conformation as an adult. I got Chibi at 4 months old and he will be 3 in June and he is still like a puppy and he has the best temperment. He is a small guy so I dont feel as though I lost the puppy experience with him
> 
> Just be patient and you fill find your perfect baby


Her dogs are pretty good looking. She isn't too far and she's been doing it a long time.And her prices are really reasonable. 
I want a chibi


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

*I posted the wrong sire of the 2 males. Sorry! I put the right one on*
She wrote me back and said the sire was 3.5 lbs. and dam is 5.5lbs. She said the puppies should be in the 4-5 lbs range.
She also has another litter with 2 female and 3 males. The males are a cream, dark sable color, and looks like a black one as well.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

cherper said:


> *I posted the wrong sire of the 2 males. Sorry! I put the right one on*
> She wrote me back and said the sire was 3.5 lbs. and dam is 5.5lbs. She said the puppies should be in the 4-5 lbs range.



That sounds reasonably accurate. The sire looks a lot like the dam...with just a thinner frame. LOL Love the colors. I never was a fan of lighter colored Chi's-now I love the really light creams & whites.  

You hop on a plane & come to Maine & we'll talk about Mobie!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> That sounds reasonably accurate. The sire looks a lot like the dam...with just a thinner frame. LOL Love the colors. I never was a fan of lighter colored Chi's-now I love the really light creams & whites.
> 
> You hop on a plane & come to Maine & we'll talk about Mobie!


Oh heather, i'd love to


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Noooo Mobie is mine, LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ack! I want Mobie too!! Heather, you'd better lock him up good!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

first cream boy is 11 oz and 18 days old.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry I don't have anything useful to add here but just want to say that I too love looking at pix of puppies! Best of luck, Cheryl!!
I'm going to prove that I know nothing about what a Chi is "supposed" to look like b/c I like the darker LC girl best!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Count me in that *I want Mobie* group, Heather!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheryl, as others have mentioned, you can't tell the adult weight, or anything else as young as these puppies are. Only time will tell. However, (IMO) Sire is NOT 3.5 lbs. Not even close. As always, I send my best wishes in your search. These pups are darling, either way. Parents too. : )

PS~I only saw one of the cream pups, now I see both. : )


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is SO hard to tell so young as others have said. 

Both my girls were the size of their siblings until 12-14 weeks or so. 

Hope was the same size as her siblings when we chose her and picked her up. At 16 weeks (7 weeks later) her litter mate remaining that was closest in size to her was 3/4 pound larger. That is a lot in these guys. A very visible difference! That pup was 3 pounds at 16 weeks and Hope is still not 3 pounds at 22.5 weeks!

Ruby was just a bit smaller than her litter mates at 14 weeks when we got her. Her breeder wanted us to take her remaining sister (who is still available and we had debated about her when we chose Ruby instead) a couple of weeks ago and she told me that she weighed 3 pounds 6 ounces and Ruby was just 2 1/4 pounds!! 

Hope looks just like her mom who looks JUST like your cream pup's mom. 

Ruby looks like neither of her parents. Her dad was a gorgeous show dog. Her mom was not pretty at all. Her mom was HUGE and her dad looked average to small. 

SOOOOO hard to tell! Best of everything to you as you find the right baby for your family!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

cherper said:


> first cream boy is 11 oz and 18 days old.


Also sounds reasonable for an average sized Chi. Granted he's still young & could get real big or stay real small. But not obviously going to be huge or obviously tiny. 


LOL...you guys are hilarious! I think Mobie should be apart of a "Chi Share". My aunt is despirately trying to do something similar with my dad & I said I'd be apart of it. (we all live in walking distance of one another) haha May as well add a few more into the equation! :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I know nothing about weight and muzzle length so I can't help there, but they are all so precious.The 1st and 3rd are my favorites. The cream colored pup especially. I am a sucker for the light colored cream and fawns so I always lean toward them. Probably because I have two darker pups already.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

"LOL...you guys are hilarious! I think Mobie should be apart of a "Chi Share". My aunt is despirately trying to do something similar with my dad & I said I'd be apart of it. (we all live in walking distance of one another) haha May as well add a few more into the equation"

Hey Heather, Mobie can do "winters" with me~~We're further south and he will be warmer here..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

This is just my $.02 lol...well, I think the puppies will be cute puppies but just average adults. If you can only get one more, DO NOT get a super young pup  Wait til they are at least 12 weeks of age to even put a deposit down. If you can't afford the nicer ones that are avail. at older ages, save for one! Remember you will have this puppy for a long, long, long time. . .get what you truly WANT  I would also say go for a puppy with good pigment (black around eyes and on nose), it 100% makes it appear a more attractive dog most of the time. There are a few cuties on here without a lot of pigment but trust me when I say they are the exception to the rule ( like Zoey's Mom's Zoey...adorable, but seldom do dogs lacking pigment look that cute ). Also remember that most breeders are not out there to lie to you about size or weight. I have never once had a breeder lie to me. There are of course unscrupulous breeders out there who lie...but, don't assume a picture can tell you, or anyone, the dog's weight. Either find a breeder you can trust, or don't buy from them no matter how gorgeous their dogs are.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh and FWIW...I like the little girl out of this litter the best...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Would you consider Chibi in lacking pigment? I know his nose is more of a chocolate color so just curious?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chibi is another cute one Michelle! A lot are cute that are on here, but then, it seems many I see in real life look sort of "sick". Chibi has pretty decent pigment tho w/ the choc nose, and these puppies may have that too. Zoey is pretty much the only all white chi I have seen tho that I like, I don't know, I guess it's just case-by-case, maybe? And maybe I have an aversion to it b'c its bad for the show ring in chis...?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Chibi has the exact same color nose as Zoey! I'd not mind stealing either one.  And you're probably right Kristi about it being a show ring thing. Self colored noses or those light colored Chi's w/light noses never bothered me much. But I have grown to really like the white with black pigment! But like I said...Chibi & Zoey can come live with us any day! :love5:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah the more I think about it, I would just make sure you like the look of the pup and its parents, b'c self colored/pigmented dogs DO have a different look than those with the nice ink black pigment


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think I get what you are saying about them looking kinda sick like in person without the pigmentation. That was better description as I was a little confused. I have always thought that Chibi was pretty striking with his long cream/tan/white coat and his chocolate nose and dark eyes. Although I have seen some Creams and whites that have had that sick look about them. I have met about 3 true white Chi's in person and one was a LC and I dont think any of them were as striking as Zoey though. She just has that "IT" factor I guess.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I bet it is just that Kristis eye is trained on what shed look for in a show pup. I actually really like the look of the white or cream with a chocolate nose, but I just really like the chocolate noses and dilute colors in general, and I think Kristis said she doesnt like the dilutes as much, just comes down to personal preference. 
Cheryl remember how much sables lighten up! I dont know if when you said you wanted light coat if you meant white/cream or just a light color, but Leo looked dark dark dark as a puppy, like mostly black and chocolate, and now he is red with just some light sabling through his "mane" and on his tail. That little girl will lighten up a ton, she would be my pick too. Is dad an LC? To me it doesnt look as though he has much coat, but Im no expert on LCs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> I bet it is just that Kristis eye is trained on what shed look for in a show pup. I actually really like the look of the white or cream with a chocolate nose, but I just really like the chocolate noses and dilute colors in general, and I think Kristis said she doesnt like the dilutes as much, just comes down to personal preference.
> Cheryl remember how much sables lighten up! I dont know if when you said you wanted light coat if you meant white/cream or just a light color, but Leo looked dark dark dark as a puppy, like mostly black and chocolate, and now he is red with just some light sabling through his "mane" and on his tail. That little girl will lighten up a ton, she would be my pick too. Is dad an LC? To me it doesnt look as though he has much coat, but Im no expert on LCs.


I need photo evidence of Leo's current color  he he he.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Yeah the more I think about it, I would just make sure you like the look of the pup and its parents, b'c self colored/pigmented dogs DO have a different look than those with the nice ink black pigment


Personally, I don't prefer self-colored noses either, Kristi. I liked that least about Skylar when I got her. I swear Mia's was black and somewhere along the line that changed. Bizkit is my only black nose. I used to think that had something to do with poor breeding (this is how ignorant I am) but I know now that it couldn't be b/c Bizkit comes from an inbred background and the girls are from a breeder.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I need photo evidence of Leo's current color  he he he.


Lol! I need to take some new pictures of him, his breeder has been asking too. Its rainy and gross here today but Ill try to take some tomorrow. The most recent pics of him I have are from Decemeber!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> I bet it is just that Kristis eye is trained on what shed look for in a show pup. I actually really like the look of the white or cream with a chocolate nose, but I just really like the chocolate noses and dilute colors in general, and I think Kristis said she doesnt like the dilutes as much, just comes down to personal preference.
> Cheryl remember how much sables lighten up! I dont know if when you said you wanted light coat if you meant white/cream or just a light color, but Leo looked dark dark dark as a puppy, like mostly black and chocolate, and now he is red with just some light sabling through his "mane" and on his tail. That little girl will lighten up a ton, she would be my pick too. Is dad an LC? To me it doesnt look as though he has much coat, but Im no expert on LCs.


The sable lc girl is from another litter. Here is her sire:








and dam:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cherper said:


>


I like this second dam wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better than the one you posted earlier. See the difference in their heads? It's night and day. It depends on what you like, but I like the more correct apple head with the short muzzle. If you aren't wanting to breed/show it all comes down to personal preference! Buy what YOU like Cheryl. Don't be in a hurry. Really investigate the breeders and buy from someone you feel confident with. (Health testing is always a HUGE plus!)

If you can, look at previous puppies from the parents and how did they turn out? And remember that size is never guaranteed. They can estimate, but some tiny pups grow large and the opposite is true as well. IMO, you will need to wait until the pups are at least 8 weeks old to start guesstimating on size. And even then you could end up with a larger dog.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I always do lots of investigating. lol  The breeders that i'm considering all have been breeding for a long time.
I am not interested in showing or breeding. It will come down to which dog i think is the 'prettiest' essentially. Because there are some that are really standard that i just don't care for and some that i like. Everyone has differing opinons on what is cute, etc. 
I do like to get opinions on here as far as head, size, muzzle, color of coat and how it may change. The first pup i posted (2 cream males, and the sable lc girl* are from a lady that's been breeding a long time but her dogs are cheaper and probably not "show" quality. The other thread i started , that breeder is more of a "show" dog breeder and her prices are higher. Her dogs are also a bit nicer as well.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree with T...the pups look pretty big to me as well, and if your REALLY set on a 4-5 lb. I would def. Keep looking. I can just tell from me having Ivy and Fern that the pups structure and body just look waay bigger than what your looking for. Not to say they aren't cute, and yes, the dad does look a bit odd. You will find the perfect pup, sometimes it just take a little longer. But please don't settle. You might end up looking for another after this, if you really want a smaller one. And to be honest, I do like seeing a hand in the pic when showing a Pup, cause you can really get an idea of size that way, you honestly can. I think that is one reason you don't see it often with the bigger chi pups for sale cause the breeder is even leary to show just how big they really are.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I won't settle Lori  I think it is a long process but i will get the one that's meant 4 me.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You'll find your perfect lil pup. : )


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What made my decision on Zoey was the personality of her parents. They were so friendly and out going, even the momma with her babies. I had a deposit on a few other pups but when I saw Zoey and they personality of her parents, I had to have her. I had a deposit on her sister who weighed 1.8 oz at birth but she didn't make it. Zoey weighed 1.6 oz and was fed every 2 hours round the clock. I had a deposit on her at 2 old days and finally met her at 4 weeks old and had to wait, it seemed to take forever. She had a small area of black pigment on her pink nose so I really didn't know which way it was going to go. I do find the black pigment on a white chi stunning, but Zoey's parents stole my heart. I was hoping she would end up like them and she did. I just love her little nose now. You will know when you meet the right one.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zoey is adorable, I've always loved her look.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww Thank You




KittyD said:


> Zoey is adorable, I've always loved her look.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi kay ive been reading all of yalls imput on the soon to be, looking for chih for cheryl really enjoying it i love seeing and learning about little chihs but wanted to know how much does zoey weigh and how old is she now thank you


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you Sheila, 
Zoey just turned 3 last week and weighs 4 lbs.



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi kay ive been reading all of yalls imput on the soon to be, looking for chih for cheryl really enjoying it i love seeing and learning about little chihs but wanted to know how much does zoey weigh and how old is she now thank you


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> What made my decision on Zoey was the personality of her parents. They were so friendly and out going, even the momma with her babies. I had a deposit on a few other pups but when I saw Zoey and they personality of her parents, I had to have her. I had a deposit on her sister who weighed 1.8 oz at birth but she didn't make it. Zoey weighed 1.6 oz and was fed every 2 hours round the clock. I had a deposit on her at 2 old days and finally met her at 4 weeks old and had to wait, it seemed to take forever. She had a small area of black pigment on her pink nose so I really didn't know which way it was going to go. I do find the black pigment on a white chi stunning, but Zoey's parents stole my heart. I was hoping she would end up like them and she did. I just love her little nose now. You will know when you meet the right one.


Aww i'm glad !! She was just meant for you  I love zoey , she is DEFINITELY one of my favorite girls on here, she's simply stunning!!!! :love1:


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

I think that the two adults pictured at the bottom of page one are beautiful looking dogs. I would definitely gravitate towards any puppy that came from their litter. I may be a bit biased, however, because both are built and colored a bit like Zippy.


----------

